# Fall carp bite



## mr.fish (Oct 16, 2007)

After a small prebait the last 2 nights, I was hoping for a good tuesday night of carp fishing. Well, I wasn't dissapointed one bit. I made it out for 3 hours tonight, and even took the wife along for some quality picture taking. It always starts out slow for about the first hour, and then its on. Back to back fights. I love carp pound for pound. They fight like freight trains, and can always be expected to be feeding throughout the year. I fought 5 fish tonight, and only brought 3 to the bank. Lost 1 in a fallen tree, and another just came unbuttoned. No monsters, but I did manage an 8, 11, and 19lber, just before calling it a night.

Don't want to waste to much space, so I'll just post a pic of the biggest.


----------



## Jim (Oct 16, 2007)

:shock: What a pig! How do you fish for them, Bait and tackle?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2007)

Damn Mr. Fish - another nice one 

Hey, you catch a monster fish and still look pissed off - I like it! :shock:


----------



## whj812 (Oct 17, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!! That is a big carp. Nice man!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 17, 2007)

Around here, the only time you can catch carp is if you're not trying to. My dad caught a twenty pound grass carp on a Heddon Baby Lucky 13 Popper the same day he caught a 12 pound bass. But back to your fish, is that just a common carp and what did you catch them on? Where, in a river, pond, or lake? Great picture too


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't use anything fancy yet. Field corn, small hooks(8 or 10), a fish finder type rig, a slide weight, along with a flouro leader. I have to admit I lose alot of fish this way. As of this weekend I will be using nothing less than hair rigs, and boilies as bait. I just recieved my big order from scorpion tackle.

Just about all my carp are caught from a river. I also catch them from local canals, and lakes, but not as consistantly.


----------

